# Food Safety News - 06/17/2021



## daveomak.fs (Jun 17, 2021)

*Organic, raw farmer found in contempt by federal court for eastern Pennsylvania*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 17, 2021 12:05 am
Federal Judge Edward G. Smith Wednesday found farmer Amos Miller in contempt of court in U.S. District Court for the Eastern District of Pennsylvania. The judge is discussing with counsel how to resolve the issue of sanctions for the seller of unpasteurized, raw milk and uninspected meat and poultry products. Miller is the owner of... Continue Reading


*Rise in Campylobacter infections prompts raw milk warning from Idaho officials*
By News Desk on Jun 17, 2021 12:04 am
Health officials in Idaho are seeing an increase of Campylobacter illnesses they say are often associated with unpasteurized, raw milk. Eastern Idaho Public Health issued a public notice reminding consumers of “inherent risks” of consuming unpasteurized, raw milk and raw milk products such as cheese and yogurt. “Consuming raw, unpasteurized dairy products increase the risk... Continue Reading


*Norway links Salmonella outbreak to raw milk cheese*
By News Desk on Jun 17, 2021 12:03 am
Six people in Norway have fallen ill in recent months with the source of infection thought to be contaminated raw milk cheese from France. The foodborne outbreak was suspected to be caused by Salmonella Dublin in chilled cheese made with unpasteurized milk. The Norwegian Institute of Public Health (Folkehelseinstituttet) investigated the outbreak with the Norwegian... Continue Reading


*It won’t be COOL, but cattlemen say it will improve beef labeling*
By Dan Flynn on Jun 17, 2021 12:02 am
The National Cattlemen’s Beef Association (NCBA) has petitioned USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) for a new labeling scheme for beef products. The petition, assigned to the FSIS Office of Policy and Program Development, is being considered for rulemaking. It is the second petition received by FSIS this year. The Denver-based NCBA wants to... Continue Reading


*Major retailers below Campylobacter chicken limit; smaller shops test higher*
By Joe Whitworth on Jun 17, 2021 12:01 am
None of the top nine retailers in the United Kingdom reported Campylobacter in chicken test results near the FSA limit in the first three months of this year. The Food Standards Agency (FSA) maximum acceptable level is 7 percent of birds with more than 1,000 colony forming units per gram (CFU/g) of Campylobacter. Tesco was... Continue Reading


*Outbreak investigations ongoing; shrimp identified as likely source of Salmonella*
By News Desk on Jun 17, 2021 12:00 am
The table below shows outbreak investigations being managed by FDA’s CORE Response Teams. The investigations are in a variety of stages. Some outbreaks have limited information with investigations ongoing, others may be near completion. This week’s table includes a notation regarding shrimp as the likely cause of a Salmonella outbreak. For more information on that... Continue Reading


*FDA investigation shows shrimp as probable source of Salmonella outbreak*
By Coral Beach on Jun 16, 2021 05:48 pm
A week after announcing an outbreak, the FDA has determined that cooked shrimp is the likely source of Salmonella Weltevreden infections in patients in two states. The most recent person became sick in late April, according to a 78-word outbreak notation on a weekly data table posted by the Food and Drug Administration. The FDA... Continue Reading


*Another patient confirmed in E. coli outbreak linked to local, organic yogurt*
By Coral Beach on Jun 16, 2021 10:06 am
Another child has been added to the list of patients in an E. Coli outbreak linked to local, organic yogurt. Some production at the implicated dairy, Pure Eire, remains shut down. The Washington Department of Health reported to Food Safety News that the state has confirmed 16 people are sick. Ten have had such severe... Continue Reading


----------

